# sleep tight harvey michael.



## podders91

A week ago today we lost our son. I was 18 weeks gestation, but he was measuring 15w3d. We're devastated. after my early miscarriages, Marley was our rainbow, but she was taken away. When I had my 12 week scan with Harvey, and everything was ok, I couldn't believe it. In the back of my mind something was going to go wrong. 6 weeks later I found out he's gone. I don't know what to do with myself. He was my second rainbow. This was meant to be it. I don't know what my purpose it writing on here. I just needed to let it out. I feel like giving up TTC and accepting I will never have my own child.


----------



## cat81

I am so sorry for your losses. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Emmasmom2

I am so sorry for your loss. To lose two children is unimaginable. I hope you will catch your rainbow sometime soon. God Bless.


----------



## podders91

thank you. i just don't know what to do with myself at the moment and can't imagine ever being able to have my own child now. this just seems like too much for us both..


----------



## sethsmummy

so so sorry for your losses hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## nessaw

Am so sorry for your losses . X


----------



## sbl

I am so sorry for your losses. 
Big hugs to you hun. Your a very strong lady xx


----------



## Nina83

I'm so sorry for your loss <3


----------



## ginny83

I'm so sorry for your losses :( 

I'm not sure if you know any of the reasons for your losses but if you want support with testing etc the recurrent miscarriage thread is full of wonderful ladies. xx


----------



## Maybe1daysoon

I am terribly sorry for your losses. I pray for your peace. Bug Hugs.


----------



## podders91

ginny83 said:


> I'm so sorry for your losses :(
> 
> I'm not sure if you know any of the reasons for your losses but if you want support with testing etc the recurrent miscarriage thread is full of wonderful ladies. xx

I already know. It's because of my APS (antophospholipid syndrome). We're working on it but my Dr has been honest with me and said we could have many more losses before we have a baby. I'm going to start frequenting that thread though i think. they seem very friendly. that and the ttc after loss thread :)

---------------
sorry i haven't checked back on here since posting. thank you all for your kind words. i'm starting to feel more at peace now with my angels :angel:


----------



## ginny83

There are a few other ladies with APS in that threadxx


----------

